# Hibernate - Verständnisfragen



## y0dA (24. Mai 2007)

Hoi!

Darf mich ab heute mit Hibernate beschäftigen und hätte diesbezüglich ein paar Fragen:

+) Da ich Eclipse benutze habe ich mir klarerweise das Hibernate Plugin installiert und komme damit auch klar, jedoch sehe ich keine Möglichkeit wie aus meiner Datenbank mir ganz genau eine Tabelle liefern lassen kann (Stichwort: Hibernate Code Generation). Wenn ich hierbei unter "Exporters" angebe dass ich .hbm.xml und .java haben möchte dann bekomme ich alle Tabellen aus meiner Datenbank - Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dass ich dies auf eine Tabelle eingrenzen kann?

+) Kann man mit dem Eclipse Plugin auch aus hbm.xml Files .java generieren? Wie?

+) Brauche ich nun eigentlich eine "Datenbank Klasse" in welcher ich eine Connection aufbaue oder reicht die Bekanntgabe der Connection Url etc im cfg.xml?

+) Wie kann ich nun mit Hibernate in einer meiner Klassen ein Statement absetzen (wie?) bzw in welchen Klassen sollte man dies tun (Persistenzschicht ist ja nicht mehr?)?

mfg


----------



## SlaterB (24. Mai 2007)

> Brauche ich nun eigentlich eine "Datenbank Klasse" in welcher ich eine Connection aufbaue oder reicht die Bekanntgabe der Connection Url etc im cfg.xml? 

> Wie kann ich nun mit Hibernate in einer meiner Klassen ein Statement absetzen (wie?) 

willst du das ganze vollkommen ohne Lesen von Tutorials angehen oder wie?
das sind doch Grundlagen, die man sich nur aneignen muss, keine interessanten Problem-Fragen,

genauso könntest du fragen, wie man Java programmiert,
das erklärt hier doch kaum einer alles?


----------



## y0dA (24. Mai 2007)

Nun ja hier vllt nicht, jedoch orientiere ich mich mittlerweile sowieso an einem anderen Forum, wo einem wirklich geholfen wird (gewohnheitsmäßig poste ich hier noch - jedoch ist die Response entweder nicht weiterhelfend oder man wird sowieso gleich ignoriert).


----------

